# e160



## Rippa1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi gang ... just bought Meself a Merida e160 900e what a beast of a bike ... just a quick one .... I wana bling it up a bit and thinking the hope floating rotors will they fit my saint brakes ??? There’s conflicting people saying yes ... no ... u gotta do this or that , can anyone help out ?? 

Cheers


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

What are the advantages of floating rotors when I assume your calipers have pistons on both sides


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd post this question over in the brakes forum where more eyes may see it, I'm sure someone has tried it. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## Duane. (Jul 4, 2014)

I run older Codes on Hope rotors, best combo I've used. Some are 200mm and some 203mm, you might need to add some washers. Hope rotors can have clearance issues with the buttons on some calipers. Not used Saint so I cannot be sure.


----------

